
All the Ways to Make a Web Component – April 2020 Update - georges_gomes
https://webcomponents.dev/blog/all-the-ways-to-make-a-web-component-april2020/
======
georges_gomes
30 variants of the same Web Component compared. Source code, Bundle size and
Performance.

